# Thanks all



## saadat68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi
Thanks all of persons that help me 
Especially:
4metals
Palladium 
butcher 
Thopher 
goldsilverpro
g_axelsson
Shark
Lou


----------



## Shark (Mar 13, 2018)

Give it some more time to study and try again later. I have been trying for years and most days I feel like it is my first try. Translation can be a problem, just keep studying and watching for the next opportunity.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 16, 2018)

saadat68 said:


> I want to run a website in my country and share my information and translate some useful contents (Especially about safety) from here to my language and add them to my site so I will stay here.


Saadat, while we appreciate your desire to share safety information from this forum with your countrymen, we would like to remind you that all information on the Gold Refining Forum is copyrighted and may not be copied and posted on other sites. when you register, part of the agreement to be a member is:


> Copyright 2007-2010. All rights reserved. No part of this website may be reproduced or transmitted in any form or by any means, electronic or mechanical, without written permission from both the website owner, Jean-Nicolas Allaire and the author of material in question.


If you want to share our information with others on your site, it should only be done by providing links to the information on GRF.

We feel strongly about this for the same reason we discourage giving refining advice by PMs. When information is shared on the open forum, it benefits all of our members, but more importantly, it allows us to review the information and to correct any errors that might exist. When the information is provided by PM, we are not able to review it, and mistakes could be made that could injure or kill someone. Likewise, if you translate information here to your native language, we are not able to review it to ensure the translation is accurate.

Do not translate the information you find here and publish it on your own site.

Dave


----------



## cosmetal (Mar 16, 2018)

FrugalRefiner said:


> saadat68 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to run a website in my country and share my information and translate some useful contents (Especially about safety) from here to my language and add them to my site so I will stay here.
> ...



Frugal,

I'm not an attorney, but, shouldn't the copyright year/years be updated to reflect CE?

Respectfully,
James


----------



## saadat68 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi Dave
I don't want to break copyright of this forum
I just want produce some contents about making hood and scrubber and etc that I learned.
Thanks


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 16, 2018)

cosmetal said:


> Frugal,
> 
> I'm not an attorney, but, shouldn't the copyright year/years be updated to reflect CE?


James, yes, probably, but I don't have access to that part of the inner workings of the forum. I'll send a note to Noxx and he can update it the next time he has a little spare time.

Saadat, you, and everyone else, are always able to write your own material based on what you've learned here and elsewhere. Our concern was when you said you wanted to "translate some useful contents (Especially about safety) from here to my language and add them to my site" If you write your own descriptions based on what you've learned, you're fine. If you just translate what others have written, then it infringes on copyrights. I hope that makes sense.

Dave


----------



## kurtak (Mar 18, 2018)

cosmetal said:


> Frugal,
> 
> I'm not an attorney, but, shouldn't the copyright year/years be updated to reflect CE?
> 
> ...



Once you have a copyright it belongs to you (you own it - which means it can not be infringed) for life "plus" 50 to 70 years after your death depending on the country where it is filed (meaning you can pass it on to family or another heir after you die)

Copyright protection is automatic upon creation of the work - meaning you do not need to up date it after you have created it - meaning the copyright dates show/prove the date of creation & from that point in time up to the day you die PLUS depending on country of origin 50 - 70 year you own it with out need to up date it

Mexico gives you ownership of your copyright for 100 years "after" death

:arrow: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries%27_copyright_lengths

Noxx apparently has 2 copyrights concerning this forum - one a creation of work in 2007 - the other a creation of work in 2010 --- both of those copyrights belong to him for his life time (without a need to up date) "plus" 50 - 70 years (according copyright law in Canada) after his death 

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Mar 18, 2018)

As an added note - because of the way Jean (Noxx) has registered his copyright(s) not only do you need to ask Jean permission to copy something from this web site - but you also NEED to ask the permission of the "author" of the particular "post" you are copping

In other words - anything I right on this forum is ALSO protected under copyright & if you want to copy anything I have posted here on the forum you NEED to ask "both" Jean & me for permission to copy what I have posted here




> Copyright 2007-2010. All rights reserved. No part of this website may be reproduced or transmitted in any form or by any means, electronic or mechanical, without written permission from both the website owner, Jean-Nicolas Allaire and the author of material in question.



A few years ago we had a guy that was copping information from this forum & then trying to sell it on E-bay

Pat & I had to confront the guy & shut him down for selling our copyrighted info 

I think that was before I changed my user name from kurt to kurtak because I can't find the thread about that when I search under my user name kurtak 

Kurt


----------

